# I Like to Fun Timeline/Build Thread



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Jumped over from the MK4 forum and thought it was about time to properly introduce myself.

Last summer I impluslivly bought a roadster and had my fun for 2 or 3 month

















The Miata was awesome; *1996 with 45,000 miles* and perfect paint :what:
Unfortunately I couldn't keep it in a garage for storage so sold it unwillingly.

Took my sales and split the difference









From one girls car to another :facepalm:
2002 TT225 with 86,000 Miles



















Started doing some maintenance and light mods
Led Everything








Coated rotors and ceramic pads








Aux Input
Coil Packs
Spark Plugs
Coolant Reservoir
Coolant Flange
G12++
Amsoil Synthetic 5w-40
Mann Filter
Fuel Filter
K&N Drop in Filter
Forge Inlet Pipe
Forge 007 DV
BFI Dog Bone Mount
Monster Mats

Then finally after the car could handle it without a fit, 
remapped with *Unitronic Stage 1+* :beer: :thumbup:








And then this started happening :banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown:





That turned into this








Single-mass just under OEM weight = Great sucess opcorn:
Then the lots









Next was a full emissions delete, PCV edit
(No good Pics)









Stumbled upon Max's fix for a weak wastegate.... POWER!









Got my filler plate painted plus lower vents









Then got a painting itch 








Changed valve cover gasket








*Amsoil synthetic is a must!! (after 5,000 miles) :thumbup::thumbup::heart:*

















Me looking important

Dry
































Painted but not finished 








Gruven Parts being very professional 


Just tonight fitted a boost gauge (Found out I was *spiking at 25* and *holding 21*) 








Big ups to Steve at Mod Shack for the vent adapter :thumbup:


*More to come**!!!*


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

so cool dude! 
Im also a proud owner of both girls car.. I have a 95 miata and 2001 tt. Really love the miata, so simple! But the TT has its own special place in my heart


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

:thumbup: We talked at canibeat FCF for a lil while, remember?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I like the painted parts.:thumbup: The springs mod alone caused the 21-25psi?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

No I have uni stage 1+ tune that is suppose to be 21 psi. 
Springs just fixed a weak actuator also raising spike to 25
Forge unos mbc is soon to come. Maybe peak 23 hold 22 if stuff works out.

And thanks.
The wrinkle paint looks just like the stock engine covers 
Going for OEM+ look


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome. It gets me motivated to get off my ass and do stuff :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

VWstung said:


> ...The wrinkle paint looks just like the stock engine covers
> Going for OEM+ look


Which paint did you use? Rattle can or your own sprayer? 

Looks great, BTW. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

cheers.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Neb said:


> Looks awesome. It gets me motivated to get off my ass and do stuff :beer:


X2 nice work!

Really like the paint pattern on the valve cover, intake and turbo pipe!
Is there a how to?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.
I used VHT wrinkle paint from auto zone. 

I just followed the can instructions but....

Clean parts with a hose and brillo pad.
Hit everything's with brake parts cleaner, rinse one more time with hose.
Spray each part with 3 coats (5min intervals) in opposing directions (horizontal, vertical, diagonal)
Let sit for 3 hours.

Now the best thing to do is bake them in an oven for 10 mins..
Do not recommend using the same oven for food (stuff smells up the house)
Parts wrinkle in oven and paint drys fully and cures (good to install)

With no oven just takes a lottttttt longer!
Let it sit for 48 hours or you *will* smudge the paint
Install and engine heat with finish curing (toughen it up)


Hope that helps!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Using a heat gun on that paint works out well too. It gives a tighter wrinkle and more of a matte finish.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Wheel Bearings, I hate you hate you hate you!









So annoying how a failed $50 bearing turns into a $300 hub project :banghead:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Can you share a bit about this install?










My PO mounted his in the DS Window vent and I want to move it where you have yours (wanted this for a while).

Ian


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

its simple , i have the AWE one , pop the ring off , and slip the vent assembly out, and swap it. to add a gauge here you need to make the vent not have movement( still will flow air), so just move one vent to the other and re run the wires


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, just pull the 2 vents out, swap whole assembly's, rerun vacuum and power.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Finally took a pic of all the things your 1.8t doesn't need


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Its been super cold & quiet for awhile but look what showed up 









Thanks to [email protected] and [email protected]

Still waiting on a super secret backordered items :banghead:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

such a dope miata! I love my miata!


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah nice Miata, looks good on those NB wheels. What kind of coilovers are those?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've thought about buying a miata. But then I remembered, I don't have a vagina.. Just kidding, great platform. Especially with a 5.0 transplant :thumbup:


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've always wanted a miata as well, especially w/ a flyin' miata turbo setup or V8 swap, but never pulled the trigger... bought a TT instead:banghead::banghead:, lol... seriously though, nothing can replace the TT, but a DD miata, w/ the TT stowed away for weekends and shows would be real nice:thumbup:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

sik tl said:


> Yeah nice Miata, looks good on those NB wheels. What kind of coilovers are those?


Just put racelands on it. Actually rode nice cause the car was so light.


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

VWstung said:


> Just put racelands on it. Actually rode nice cause the car was so light.


RL's inexpensive drop for the Miata, but actually referring to the ones for the TT...thanks.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Ohh, those are the new Solo Werks with Mad max rear arms. 
Same price as FK Streetlines. Supposed way better ride quality :thumbup:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Groundhogs day everyone








:wave:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

VWstung said:


> Finally took a pic of all the things your 1.8t doesn't need


Good work getting rid of the mess.:thumbup: Can you elaborate on what we are looking at?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks man.

It's a complete 1.8 delete;
SAI pump, bracket and hoses
Combi valve
Evap canister and hardlines
Full PCV and brake booster system
Coolant overflow
Vacuum lines


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Do you have any CELs? What are the advantages?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes you will get a number of codes after the delete. 
I don't have any CEL'S because I had my ecu reflashed with forced readiness.
Also you will not pass state emissions/inspection.

Advantages......
The SAI pump often fails
Cleaner engine bay
More reliable


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Got some stuff done 
Also will be my mini Solo-werks S1 review 

Finally picked up some Euro Image half caps









How much I trimmed the bump stops









Assembled the strut (no need for helper springs and have new bearing and polo bushings) 









Rear strut difference









Rear spring difference (no need for the rear perches either) 









Mad max lower arms and the rest installed









Fronts installed (had it too low at first with 235/40 tires on :facepalm









All the leftovers 









The new height while pulling into my uneven driveway :laugh:










_Thanks to AMI for the Coilovers and Mad Max for the rear control arms and support._


Its been a week and I can't say enough good things about these coils.
Rides barley any harder, if not just as stiff as stock. 
Absolutely no bounce at all!!!
Go very low!

Keep in mind I installed with smaller Polo bushings, no helper spring, and a trimmed bumpstop, but I took both my parents and some friends for rides around the block and on the highway. None of them noticed any difference in ride quality.

Bottom line
*For $500 shipped, you can forget Racelands, V-maxxes, and FK's..... Solo-Werks really are that much better.*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

where did you end up sourcing the polo mounts from?

And hopefully the coils stand up to being that low for sure. And full on pics?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Neb said:


> where did you end up sourcing the polo mounts from?
> 
> And hopefully the coils stand up to being that low for sure. And full on pics?


EBay, came from the UK.... 2 week shipping.

And no pics yet, soon though!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

if they do break, you can look into something like this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5811535-hybrid-coilovers...


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> if they do break, you can look into something like this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5811535-hybrid-coilovers...



Okay? I see your not very optimist...
If anything were to go wrong I would just get replacements.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Got an alignment done and figured I should post the results to show how much camber you can correct with a single set of max's arms without running into toe problems.








Everything is $$$ besides caster by 1 degree..... maybe new control arm bushings are in order.....
Probably won't cause its not effecting anything nor visible.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

VWstung said:


> Okay? I see your not very optimist...
> If anything were to go wrong I would just get replacements.



Not at all. I don't know how those coilovers will perform at all. In case they do fail (as usually cheaper coils do) you have an option to potentially upgrade to Koni inserts etc. GL with your build :thumbup:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Welp heres a phone pic of my current ride height.
Getting clean with my new foam gun :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Gilmour Foammaster2 :thumbup:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Got some more stuff done.

Replaced bent driver side steering knuckle,
Alignment is now dead on all around.


Then decided I'm a pro detailer and bought way to much stufffff

During a 2 step paint correction, after compound.









Heres after 250 miles and also my current height on Solowerks









One of my favorite shots showing off the finished product, not even waxed


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

New wheels finally came in!









Lol why is the spare an 18 and the fat five only 17's 
Whatever's now I can stance hard.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: ^ That is a pretty hard stance! 

The paint looks great!!


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha thanks man


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

TT's fill your life with woe

Who says sports cars aren't pratical, (just can't shift into 6th) 










Done with the engine bay










Getting foamed down









All washed up


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Your car and engine bay looks so clean! I love the stance as well.

Couple of questions, what entry level foam gun do you recommend? (Using this for myself not professionally like your self)

What components did you use to clean your engine bay (Is there anything special I need to do or cover)? I really need to clean the engine plastics, but more importantly the grime all around the bay, I just don't feel comfortable spraying water in there directly. Some have mentioned simple green?)

Thanks!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

simple green is great for cleaning engine bays. spray it directly on and let it sit for 10 minutes spray it down to remove the bulk of the grime. then spray the areas with build up and use a brush to get the rest off and finish by spraying it down yet again.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Jayizdaman said:


> Your car and engine bay looks so clean! I love the stance as well.
> 
> Couple of questions, what entry level foam gun do you recommend? (Using this for myself not professionally like your self)
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch,

You should check out the Gilmour Foammaster II, its hooks up to an ordinary hose. I have a pic of it at the top of this page. The newest pic is using a powerwasher and foam lance.

For engine bays you first hose down with water,
Then use All purpose cleaner is a spray bottle (dilute 4 to 1 with water)
Take a small brush and cover all surfaces and tight areas.
Don't let it dry, then spray off with water. 
This last step is the most important!
Completely dry with compressed air, don't let water sit on any parts.

Avoid getting coil packs wet or directly spraying the alternator.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

More fun came in the mail today 

24psi daily problems, blowing the charge hose twice  









Wonder why :facepalm:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

VWstung said:


> :thumbup: We talked at canibeat FCF for a lil while, remember?


 yeah i think i remember! you gonna be there this year again? i might not be able to make it...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

VWstung said:


> More fun came in the mail today
> 
> 24psi daily problems, blowing the charge hose twice
> 
> ...


 
car looks SWEET!!! love the bay! i gotta get that hose!


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> yeah i think i remember! you gonna be there this year again? i might not be able to make it...


 Ehhh probably won't go to FCF but Waterfest and H20 yes


----------

